
What I Don't Say – Spread the love - frandeary
https://whatidontsay.com/
======
frandeary
In a time where we are forced to be apart from each other, we thought there
should be a way to still get closer with the people we love, in these times.
So we built What I Don't Say.

One of the biggest regrets in life is not saying, when we could, how much we
appreciate the special people in our life. Think about a family member or a
dear friend.

When was the last time you let them know how you really feel about them? ‘What
I Don’t Say’ is the place to say it!

If everybody sends: -> 1 message it would take 0.8M years to touch everybody
in the world -> 2 messages it would take 10 years to touch everybody in the
world -> 3 messages it would take 2 months to touch everybody in the world ->
4 messages it would just take 12 days to touch everybody

Let's make love spread faster than diseases!

